# First Deer



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, my story is a lot like birddoggers, other than I did hike my tail off for two days looking for elk. Thanks to some info I got from a fellow prison officer that I ran into up on the hill, I kinda knew where to keep my eyes peeled for some deer. Sure enough on the way home, this little two point stuck his head out of the willows, I parked the truck, stalked a whopping seven or so steps and shot him quartering away at 54 ranged yards. He went about fifty yards and piled up stone dead. Shot wasn't great but when gutted his liver basically poured out so he died quickly. Good short blood trail and last night was up till eleven skinning, cutting meat off the bone and baggin it up for jerky. Kept the backstraps and tenderloins for steaks. Yummmmmm!! It was a good experience but taught me a lot as well. Just glad it ended well because the shot had me scared that I had hit him badly. 8) Equipment info was Hoyt Alphamax, shooting 340 FMJ's with 100 grain Spitfires. They opened perfectly and did a real slice and dice job on his organs. Won't have any question about using them on another animal. Don't think I'll keep the head off this one... don't have the money to have it euro'd and I'm pretty sure I butchered the cape.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's awesome, Congrats! I missed one about that size last night.. So good shooting'!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

That's a trophy in my book! Just crown the head, skin off the meat and boil it for a half hour or so. Peel and poke around to get the rest of the skin and gristle off and mount it on a piece of scrap wood. Easy and a memory forever! Good job and congrats!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice! Congratulations, RR. Your deer had better antlers than mine. I actually shot a 2x1 like the twelve-year-old in the other post.  :lol:



> I did hike my tail off for two days looking for elk.


That's next on my list.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. Congrats on sticking one!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

nicely done...sounds like a skull plate mount to hang in the rafters in the garage


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey guys, thanks for the suggestion. How do I keep the velvet on those antlers? I have read in the past something about injecting them with formaldahyde or something? Truth? If so, how do I do it?


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Riverrat77 said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the suggestion. How do I keep the velvet on those antlers? I have read in the past something about injecting them with formaldahyde or something? Truth? If so, how do I do it?


Congrats! I've never needed to do anything special with velvet antlers. The velvet should just dry out on its own.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Throw the horns in the freezer and freeze dry it. It takes a while(like months), but easier than injecting w/formaldehyde. At least I think.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Way to go!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cooler than the other side of the pillow!


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats RiverRat on your first achery buck. Hope to see many more through the years!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job RR. 8)


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

Freezer. Thats what a friend of mine did and his looks great.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Nice job!!!


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

No need to inject...just keep out I'd the sun. The velvet may crack a little but it gives it character. I'll post up a pic I did a euro with one of my bucks. Actually it's pretty easy, I'd be more than happy to help and I still have some bleach for the skull.

P.s. not sure if you remember it not but I'm the guy who gave you the lab mix a couple years ago


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats on a fine critter Mr. Rat! All good things come with time and effort! Proud of you!


----------

